# Marietta ohio river fishing report



## jwfish (Jan 28, 2005)

My wife and me hit the river the last two mornings caught 18 channel cat 2 too 9 pounds and 8,11,12,18 and my biggest yet 41 pound flathead.All fish were caught on cut skipjack in 3 to 30 foot of water.All fish were caught on circle hooks between 6 too 12 in the afternoon.


----------

